# Diabetic Assist Dogs



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

My 8 yr old son has Type 1 Insulin Dependent Diabetes and we have heard many success stories about DADS. We've mostly heard about labs being trained but my son would love to have a spoo DAD. We do blood checks here, a minimum of 7 times a day and I wouldn't rely completely on one but I think that it would be awesome if we could find a spoo that would help detect blood sugars for those times that we aren't checking. My 5 yr old daughter tried to train Casper to become a DAD but according to her, his nose didn't work for detecting highs or lows, lol.


----------

